# ανθαιρεισθε



## EmethALethia

I came across this verse in the  Septuagint in Proverbs 8:10. It's the following quote. I think I have the first part fairly straight: Take Discipline(or Instruction) and not silver and knowledge above gold tried. That's where I get lost. You ... and discretion gold ... 



λαβετε παιδειαν και μη αργυριον και γνωσιν υπερ χρυσιον δεδοκιμασμενον 

This is where I am lost:

ανθαιρεισθε δε αισθησιν χρυσιου καθαρου

ανθαιρεισθε kai καθαρου are my current difficulties. Any ideas?


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

EmethALethia said:


> I came across this verse in the  Septuagint in Proverbs 8:10. It's the following quote. I think I have the first part fairly straight: Take Discipline(or Instruction) and not silver and knowledge above gold tried. That's where I get lost. You ... and discretion gold ...
> 
> 
> 
> λαβετε παιδειαν και μη αργυριον και γνωσιν υπερ χρυσιον δεδοκιμασμενον
> 
> This is where I am lost:
> 
> ανθαιρεισθε δε αισθησιν χρυσιου καθαρου
> 
> ανθαιρεισθε kai καθαρου are my current difficulties. Any ideas?



Hi,

αἱρῶ (-έω) means "take" or "choose", yes? In middle voice αἱροῦμαι "take/choose for oneself", and ἀνθαιροῦμαι has the sense of αἱροῦμαι combined with the preposition ἀντί. So you could paraphrase αἱρεῖσθε δὲ αἴσθησιν ἀντὶ χρυσίου καθαροῦ, i.e. choose discretion instead of (rather than) pure gold, prefer discretion to pure gold. I assume gold is referred to as καθαρόν at 24 karats, that is, something more precious than an alloy of gold and e.g. silver. Did that help?


----------



## ireney

Perseas is right, ἀνθαιροῦμαι means to choose sth over sth else.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

ireney said:


> Perseas is right, ἀνθαιροῦμαι means to choose sth over sth else.



Thanks, (though I'm not Perseas)


----------



## EmethALethia

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Hi,
> 
> αἱρῶ (-έω) means "take" or "choose", yes? In middle voice αἱροῦμαι "take/choose for oneself", and ἀνθαιροῦμαι has the sense of αἱροῦμαι combined with the preposition ἀντί. So you could paraphrase αἱρεῖσθε δὲ αἴσθησιν ἀντὶ χρυσίου καθαροῦ, i.e. choose discretion instead of (rather than) pure gold, prefer discretion to pure gold. I assume gold is referred to as καθαρόν at 24 karats, that is, something more precious than an alloy of gold and e.g. silver. Did that help?



Thanks guys. Just learning Greek. Thanks for the breakdown as well. Have a blessed Christmas.


----------



## ireney

My deepest apologies Nikolaos_Kandidatos! That's what comes out of having multiple tabs open and going from one to the other. Χίλια συγνώμη!


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

ireney said:


> My deepest apologies Nikolaos_Kandidatos! That's what comes out of having multiple tabs open and going from one to the other. Χίλια συγνώμη!



Σιγά δεν πειράζει!!  Φιλικά το είπα


----------



## sotos

EmethALethia said:


> Proverbs 8:10.
> 
> 
> 
> ανθαιρεισθε δε αισθησιν χρυσιου καθαρου



Why I cannot find this line in my Bibles?


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

sotos said:


> Why I cannot find this line in my Bibles?



Έλεγξα την Παλαιά Διαθήκη μου (το κείμενο κατά των Ο΄ από την έκδοση του Α. Rahlfs, Ελληνική Βιβλική Εταιρεία) και η παραπομπή ισχύει, Παροιμίαι 8.10. Έχεις ελληνικό ή αλλόγλωσσο κείμενο; Σε ρωτάω επειδή υπάρχουν μικροδιαφορές στην αρίθμηση τουλάχιστον των Ψαλμών ανάμεσα στο κείμενο των Ο΄ και τις άλλες εκδοχές (δεν ξέρω για τις Παροιμίες), και αν έχεις π.χ. αγγλικό κείμενο πιθανότατα ακολουθεί την παράδοση της ρωμαιοκαθολικής ή της προτεσταντικής εκκλησίας.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Βασικά ξέχνα αυτά που μόλις είπα, νομίζω ότι μπορεί τώρα να κατάλαβα το λόγο για την παράλειψη. Έριξα μια ματιά στο κριτικό υπόμνημα και φαίνεται ότι η γραμμή αυτή (ἀνθαιρεῖσθε ... καθαροῦ) δεν υπάρχει σε όλα τα αρχαιότερα ελληνικά χειρόγραφα και σ' ένα τουλάχιστον έχει υποστεί αλλοίωση. Πρόκειται για έκδοση μικρού σχήματος και το οικονομικό υπόμνημά της δεν δηλώνει ξεκάθαρα αν η γραφή αυτή απαντά σ' αυτή τη μορφή σε κάποιο χειρόγραφο ή αν έχει αποκατασταθεί από τον εκδότη από σκόρπιες ενδείξεις, αλλά όπως και να έχει, ίσως να έχει παραλειθεί από την έκδοση που χρησιμοποιείς επειδή θεωρήθηκε προβληματική και αβέβαιη.


----------



## apmoy70

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Βασικά ξέχνα αυτά που μόλις είπα, νομίζω ότι μπορεί τώρα να κατάλαβα το λόγο για την παράλειψη. Έριξα μια ματιά στο κριτικό υπόμνημα και φαίνεται ότι η γραμμή αυτή (ἀνθαιρεῖσθε ... καθαροῦ) δεν υπάρχει σε όλα τα αρχαιότερα ελληνικά χειρόγραφα και σ' ένα τουλάχιστον έχει υποστεί αλλοίωση. Πρόκειται για έκδοση μικρού σχήματος και το οικονομικό υπόμνημά της δεν δηλώνει ξεκάθαρα αν η γραφή αυτή απαντά σ' αυτή τη μορφή σε κάποιο χειρόγραφο ή αν έχει αποκατασταθεί από τον εκδότη από σκόρπιες ενδείξεις, αλλά όπως και να έχει, ίσως να έχει παραλειθεί από την έκδοση που χρησιμοποιείς επειδή θεωρήθηκε προβληματική και αβέβαιη.


Η έκδοση της Αποστολικής Διακονίας (η εγκεκριμένη από το Οικουμενικό Πατριαρχείο) δεν περιλαμβάνει τη φράση «ἀνθαιρεῖσθε δε αἴσθησιν χρυσίου καθαροῦ» προφανώς θεωρείται μη γνήσια από τους κριτικούς του κειμένου.
Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω από πού προέρχεται η φράση, σε καμμία έκδοση των Εβδομήκοντα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται.
To the OP, what version of the Septuagint do you use? None of the approved versions have the phrase you have posted, the phrase starting with «ἀνθαιρεῖσθε» is omitted.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

apmoy70 said:


> Η έκδοση της Αποστολικής Διακονίας  (η εγκεκριμένη από το Οικουμενικό Πατριαρχείο) δεν περιλαμβάνει τη  φράση «ἀνθαιρεῖσθε δε αἴσθησιν χρυσίου καθαροῦ» προφανώς θεωρείται μη  γνήσια από τους κριτικούς του κειμένου.
> Είμαι περίεργος να μάθω από πού προέρχεται η φράση, σε καμμία έκδοση των Εβδομήκοντα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται.
> To the OP, what version of the Septuagint do you use? None of the  approved versions have the phrase you have posted, the phrase starting  with «ἀνθαιρεῖσθε» is omitted.



Αυτό δεν ισχύει απολύτως, καθώς έχω μπροστά μου τη βασική σύγχρονη  κριτική έκδοση των Εβδομήκοντα στην οποία ο εκδότης (A. Rahlfs, 1935 και  1979) συμπεριλαμβάνει τη φράση αυτή. Όπως είπα παραπάνω, το κριτικό  υπόμνημα του κειμένου δηλώνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη φράση λείπει από έναν  αριθμό χειρογράφων, ωστόσο μαρτυρείται σε κάποια μορφή στην (αρχαία  τουλάχιστον) χειρόγραφη παράδοση. Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη ότι η κριτική  έκδοση αυτή στοχεύει στην αποκατάσταση της όσο το δυνατό πιο παλιάς  μορφής του κειμένου, βασιζόμενη κατά κύριο λόγο στα τρία σημαντικότερα  χειρόγραφα, τα οποία χρονολογούνται στον 4ο-5ο αιώνα (είναι δηλαδή οι  παλαιότεροι μάρτυρες του κειμένου), ενώ η έκδοση της Αποστολικής  Διακονίας εκπροσωπεί το λεγόμενο textus receptus ήτοι παραδεδεγμένον  κείμενον, δηλαδή το κείμενο όπως είχε διαμορφωθεί μέχρι το Μεσαίωνα και  παραδόθηκε ως τα νεώτερα χρόνια στα μεσαιωνικά χειρόγραφα. Η διάκριση  πρέπει να είναι σε γενικές γραμμές η ίδια που υπάρχει στην Καινή Διαθήκη  ανάμεσα στο «αρχαίο/κριτικό» και το «βυζαντινό» κείμενο. Ωστόσο, είναι  προφανές ότι η αμφιλεγόμενη φράση κυκλοφορούσε στην αρχαία χειρόγραφη  παράδοση της μετάφρασης των Εβδομήκοντα, όχι όμως σ' όλα τα χειρόγραφα.  Επομένως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι αν είναι γνήσια (και  παραλείφθηκε στην πορεία) ή όχι (και αποτελεί προσθήκη στο κείμενο). Στο  επίσημο κείμενο της εκκλησίας δεν έχει θέση διότι η εκκλησία ακολουθεί  την παράδοση, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η παράδοση δεν έχει υποστεί  αλλαγές στην πορεία. Το αρχαίο/κριτικό κείμενο πάλι προορίζεται πιο πολύ  για τον ερευνητή, ιδιαίτερα εκείνον του παλαιότερου χριστιανισμού. 

In  summary, it seems there is some confusion because the phrase  ἀνθαιρεῖσθε δε αἴσθησιν χρυσίου καθαροῦ is not contained in all of the  ancient and medieval manuscripts that preserve the text of the  Septuaginta. The textus receptus or traditional ("medieval") text, which  is the official sanctioned text used by the Orthodox Church, does not  include the phrase, whereas the modern critical edition or Rahlfs  includes it due to it being present in some (but not all) of the oldest  manuscripts dating to Late Antiquity (4th-5th cent.).


----------



## sotos

It seems that this line is not included in the currently accepted Hebrew texts either. I have the translation from Hebrew to modern Greek (directly) executed by a team of Greek academics in 1970's. This verse is not there.
I assume that the word αίσθησις would open the door to "anti-conformist" explanations in the 20th century.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

sotos said:


> It seems that this line is not included in the currently accepted Hebrew texts either. I have the translation from Hebrew to modern Greek (directly) executed by a team of Greek academics in 1970's. This verse is not there.



Great, that's an important consideration. So even if the phrase is of Hebrew origin and circulated in Jewish tradition before finding its way into the Septuagint, it didn't make its way into the Masoretic text.


----------

